

Get ready to pay for YouTube - SeerWS
http://time.com/3815196/youtube-paid-subscription-no-ads/

======
SeerWS
Curious how the press keeps touting the "ad-free"... the true benefit will
that video content quality will skyrocket. Five months ago I predicted that
YouTube would go public with Paid Channels within 3-12 months. At first,
people will hate the idea of paying for YouTube, but eventually grow to love
it. Here's why: [http://seer.ws/youtube-paid-channels](http://seer.ws/youtube-
paid-channels)

